# Upcoming Releases Got You Excited?



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Summer's the big season. These are the three books that have me excited!


Next Tuesday. If it lives up to the hype, it might be the next big thing. I'll be reading it.


August 24th. Stoked!


August 31st. Been waiting a decade for this guy to write another book. The Corrections was mind-blowingly brilliant!

What are you excited about!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

July 6th - The Fuller Memorandum by Charles Stross.

I've read the first two books in this series and so this will make for some fun reading on a lazy, superhot Texas day....


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kraken by China Mieville.  It comes out June 29th.  The only author that I have been willing to pay more than $9.99 for.  

Kathy


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> July 6th - The Fuller Memorandum by Charles Stross.
> 
> I've read the first two books in this series and so this will make for some fun reading on a lazy, superhot Texas day....


I wish it was already out because it looks like it's gonna be a lazy, superhot day today!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

From The Big Thrill newsletter, these are the books I'm looking forward to:
TERMINATED by Simon Wood, THE ADVOCATE'S BETRAYAL by Theresa Burrell, and DAY ONE by Bill Cameron.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm anxious for Dennis Lehane's _A Drink Before War._ I want to read his books in order and this is the first one. It's to be released June 29.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

PG4003 said:


> I'm anxious for Dennis Lehane's _A Drink Before War._ I want to read his books in order and this is the first one. It's to be released June 29.


Great I've been wanting to read this series!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

sbaum4853 said:


> Summer's the big season. These are the three books that have me excited!
> 
> 
> Next Tuesday. If it lives up to the hype, it might be the next big thing. I'll be reading it.
> ...


I'm pacing my living room waiting for this one too. Man, too bad it didn't come out this weekend. I'm home sick and it would have been a perfect time to devour it!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

PG4003 said:


> I'm anxious for Dennis Lehane's _A Drink Before War._ I want to read his books in order and this is the first one. It's to be released June 29.


Me, too! I have it on order -- can't wait. Lehane is the BEST!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

yogini2 said:


> Kraken by China Mieville. It comes out June 29th. The only author that I have been willing to pay more than $9.99 for.
> 
> Kathy


I'm reading this right now (ARC). It's pretty good! I haven't read any of his other work but I think I'm going too!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I'm pacing my living room waiting for this one too. Man, too bad it didn't come out this weekend. I'm home sick and it would have been a perfect time to devour it!


It will not disappoint. I adored it and read it every waking moment (literally!) for 3 days. It is an amazing book -- sometimes advance hype doesn't really come to fruition for me...but this one is phenomenal! I hope you love it!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> It will not disappoint. I adored it and read it every waking moment (literally!) for 3 days. It is an amazing book -- sometimes advance hype doesn't really come to fruition for me...but this one is phenomenal! I hope you love it!


Good to hear, Alex, good to hear. You're making my pacing even worse!! Haha 

I must ask, though, how did you get into the program where you get to preview books? Is that the Amazon Vine thing I see? I've always wondered how to get into that as I love reading and now that I'm downloading, I'm reading ALOT more because I don't have to make a run to the bookstore. Did you just write a ton of good reviews and they sought you out as a reviewer?


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Good to hear, Alex, good to hear. You're making my pacing even worse!! Haha
> 
> I must ask, though, how did you get into the program where you get to preview books? Is that the Amazon Vine thing I see? I've always wondered how to get into that as I love reading and now that I'm downloading, I'm reading ALOT more because I don't have to make a run to the bookstore. Did you just write a ton of good reviews and they sought you out as a reviewer?


I have no idea what generated the invite to the amazon vine program. It appeared last year (spring) on my amazon home page and first I thought it was some marketing thing and ignored it...then I got curious and decided to join (I was sure there was a catch! LOL) It has been a great experience for me -- I always suspected that they might have "seen" me on the amazon nintendo ds for adults forum since I was super active and gave lots of reviews and advice and all that -- because I only bought from amazon maybe once a month -- at that point anyway (now is a different story) and I didn't have a ton of actual reviews either. We have vine forums over at amazon in our own area and there's always a lot of speculation and there doesn't seem to be any pattern at all. Some people get offered electronics and high ticket items..for me it is almost always books and I'm thrilled..honestly I'd have no idea how to review some electronic gadget thing anyway! I'd rather read! I think I'm one of the few that does not have a LCD TV in my apartment complex -- I prefer reading over TV watching any day!


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

You guys are getting me even more excited about The Passage!  It's been awhile since I've been this excited about a release.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I read somewhere that they look at your activity, your reviews and how people respond to your reviews.  I guess I'll just keep plugging away at reading and reviewing!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

sbaum4853 said:


> You guys are getting me even more excited about The Passage! It's been awhile since I've been this excited about a release.


The consensus at the vine forums is that the book is awesome...or majority view anyway from what I've read.

Your book is in my TBR pile -- how funny! Looks great!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I Shall Wear Midnight


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> The consensus at the vine forums is that the book is awesome...or majority view anyway from what I've read.
> 
> Your book is in my TBR pile -- how funny! Looks great!


Hooray! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

sbaum4853 said:


> You guys are getting me even more excited about The Passage! It's been awhile since I've been this excited about a release.


Yep, I pre-ordered this one as well.

This site is costing me soooo much money!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Chloista said:


> Yep, I pre-ordered this one as well.
> 
> This site is costing me soooo much money!


Hahah, I know, I know. I've had this thing like 5 days and I'm already BROKE!!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I know! 

You know it's so easy to just get those amazon gift cards and click click click...but even $1.99 books add up! I have like 76 on my Kindle and I've only had it a month!!  

Wowza..I've just added the rest of the books I want to my wish list. I made myself a promise I'd get to 50 or lower before I bought any more! Except for David's new book which I gotta admit I'm going to buy regardless since I loved 33 A.D. so much!

I was a more cautious book buyer before...but I gotta tell you that many of these under $5 ones are just fabulous! I am enjoying so much reading these! I also try and leave reviews for the ones I like as I know how much they matter to authors -- I mean when a bestseller has 1000 reviews I always kind of think my review doesn't matter...but some of the ones that have 5 or 6 or less -- seems like they need a hand


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I want to read the fourth book in Taylor Anderson's Destroyermen series. http://www.amazon.com/Distant-Thunders-Destroyermen-Taylor-Anderson/dp/0451463331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1275919236&sr=8-1

The first book in the series is called INTO THE STORM and I just happened to pick it up at the bookstore. It's an alternate history/Earth/dimension kind of story. It starts the early part of WWII when the American naval ships were far behind the Japanese ships in capabilities. The book opens with a action-packed sea battle with the main character the captain of an old American destroyer. They help a fellow American ship by trying to draw the enemy away. They figure they are doomed, as there is no way they can outrun the superior Japanese warship, but they try. In the process, they encounter a storm on the sea. When they come out of the storm, at first, they don't notice anything different, but then they see that the ocean is filled with horrifying vicious reptile type creatures. On an island, the see dinosaurs. What happened was their ship came out to an alternate Earth, where humans didn't evolve to be the dominant species.

So, anyway, I loved that premise and the books didn't disappoint. The fourth book is out, but I have to read a book for a bookclub first. Darn!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been anxiously awaiting _Mockingjay_ for about a year -- I'm so thrilled that we're finally getting close to the release date, but I'm worried that it won't be released on Kindle. (Since the Kindle version of _Catching Fire_ just came out recently.) I have a self-imposed rule that I don't buy DTBs anymore, but I may have to break that rule if _Mockingjay_'s Kindle version isn't released in August. (I can justify it by the fact that my husband and son will also want to read it, and I don't like lending them my Kindle!)

You all now have me intrigued about _The Passage_, so I pre-ordered it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for this thread - I want Donna Andrews' new Meg Langslow book and up until today it hasn't been available as a Kindle pre-order. Now it's $11.99 so I have to decide what to do...It's one that I would have purchased the hard back and the price IS less than that...
link to hardback since I'm not smart today and it's easier to link:


_ETA: I pre-ordered it today and will keep watch on the price until release date in case it goes down and I need to re-order._


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I have preordered and am awaiting The Passage! I have not read anything else by Justin Cronin but have heard many good things about how he writes.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

*Coming July 27:*












> Product Description
> Meet twenty-two-year-old Cherry Pye (née Cheryl Bunterman), a pop star since she was fourteen-and about to attempt a comeback from her latest drug-and-alcohol disaster.
> 
> Now meet Cherry again: in the person of her "undercover stunt double," Ann DeLusia. Ann portrays Cherry whenever the singer is too "indisposed"-meaning wasted-to go out in public. And it is Ann-mistaken-for-Cherry who is kidnapped from a South Beach hotel by obsessed paparazzo Bang Abbott.
> ...


It's got Skink and the guy the weed whacker for a hand from _Skin Tight_. The price will have to come down a bit, then I'm buying.


----------

